# Ole Miss Baseball



## rusty9 (May 23, 2010)

went to the game against auburn yesterday. lost 11-1; 18-4 the day before. we're not as bad as you think. we won the series against the #2 ranked Florida, swept the #5 ranked LSU and defeated the #9 ranked Arkansas
here's some pictures

1. my favorite picture






2. this guy hit the wall





3. auburn pitcher





4. stadium chair (not a blown out sky; it's a white wall)





5. OM huddle





6. OM Outfielder





7. OM pitcher





8. OM pitcher





9. OM prayer


----------



## er111a (May 23, 2010)

In #2 all I can look at is 390, and I like #3 the most, never knew you went to ole miss


----------



## rusty9 (May 23, 2010)

i don't. i'm a junior in HS. i'm just a big fan. but it is where i will go to college.


----------



## er111a (May 23, 2010)

oh thats chill im a sophomore and i want to go to uva


----------



## DerekSalem (May 23, 2010)

Did you see Michael Oher there? I ask because he's the only reason I know about Ole Miss lol


Ohio State FTW


----------



## rusty9 (May 23, 2010)

no he's probably in baltimore training.

i did see him when he played here, though.


----------



## er111a (May 23, 2010)

thats cool


----------

